# LGB 2085D



## LGBMallet (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi, I have basically a new LGB 2085D but it is very slow! What is the minimum size transformer needed to run this loco properly?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The 2085D has two motors and a smoke unit. 
I would say a 2 amp transformer minimum. 

I think each one of the motor blocks comes off quite easily and is self-contained, so you could remove them from the engine and just run each motor block by itself to see if the problem is anything other than a low-powered transformer like a binding linkage for instance. 
And with the two motor blocks separated from the rest of the engine, you can also check if they run roughly at the same speed for different voltages.


----------

